# Yosemite et windows



## yesoamalfi (23 Août 2015)

Bonjour,

J'ai un IMAC ( 2008) partitionné par bootcamp depuis cette date avec windows XP.
Tout fonctionnait parfaitement bien jusqu'au jour où j'ai chargé Yosemite.
Depuis, je ne peux plus lancer Windows: écran bleu avec message d'erreur:
STOP 0x0000000ED
Ce message signifie : Unmountable-boot-volume
J'ai essayé le démarrage sans échec mais il me renvoie immédiatement le message ci-dessus.
Si j'ai bien compris c'est le fichier boot.ini qui est affecté.
Pourriez-vous m'indiquer la marche à suivre pour récupérer Windows dont je me sers avec Access.
Merci beaucoup pour votre réponse.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Août 2015)

Salut

Si tu vas depuis Yosemite sur ta partition bootcamp, peux-tu lister le contenu de boot.ini et donner le retour dans le terminal (Applications/Utilitaire/terminal) des commandes :

```
diskutil list
diskutil cs list
```

@+


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

Merci pour la rapidité de ta réponse Jeanjd63.
Je n'ai aucun accès à boot.ini. Dès que j'essaie "démarrer sans échec" ou la commande "dos" l'écran bleu se fige et je dois éteindre l'ordi.
Voici ce que j'ai obtenu à partir de terminal:
p { margin-bottom: 0.25cm; line-height: 120%; }

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *320.1 GB disk0

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk0s1

2: Apple_HFS Macintosh HD 285.0 GB disk0s2

3: Apple_Boot Recovery HD 650.0 MB disk0s3

4: Microsoft Basic Data DATAWIN 34.2 GB disk0s4

/dev/disk2

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: FDisk_partition_scheme *8.1 GB disk2

1: DOS_FAT_32 NO NAME 8.1 GB disk2s1

/dev/disk3

#: TYPE NAME SIZE IDENTIFIER

0: GUID_partition_scheme *998.1 GB disk3

1: EFI EFI 209.7 MB disk3s1

2: Apple_HFS Sans titre 997.7 GB disk3s2

macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ diskutil cs list

No CoreStorage logical volume groups found

Merci de voir ce que tu peux faire et bonne journée!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

Peux-tu depuis le terminal, taper la commande :

```
sudo ls -l /Volumes/DATAWIN
```

et donner le retour


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

a priori on me demande un mot de passe pour utiliser la commande sudo ? ( c'est ce que je comprends....)


WARNING: Improper use of the sudo command could lead to data loss
or the deletion of important system files. Please double-check your
typing when using sudo. Type "man sudo" for more information.

To proceed, enter your password, or type Ctrl-C to abort.

Password:


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

C'est ton mot de passe de session qu'il faut donner.


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

ma session est ouverte sans mot de passe.
J'ai essayé celui que j'utilise pour les mises à jour ou les nouveaux logiciels, mais en vain !

Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
Sorry, try again.
Password:
sudo: 1s-1/volumes/DATAWIN: command not found


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

Hé oui la commande n'est pas correcte :
ls   -l   /volumes/DATAWIN
C'est LS -L en minuscules suivi d'un espace puis /volumes/DATAWIN


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

Excuse-moi.....voici la réponse du terminal:
-bash: ls-l: command not found
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ ls -l /volumes/DATAWIN
total 3111776
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 24 mar  2014 02092013_203338
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  1 jul  2011 62f4cfb4dc9453a516cb54
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 19 fév  2012 ACROREAD
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  0 30 jan  2008 AUTOEXEC.BAT
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  4952  5 aoû  2004 Bootfont.bin
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 24 mar  2014 CCleaner
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  3618029 27 déc  2013 COMPTES RJS Sauvegarde 2013.mbf
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  2880565 28 jan  2015 COMPTES RJS Sauvegarde 2015.mbf
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  0 30 jan  2008 CONFIG.SYS
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  49152 28 avr  2008 Config.Msi
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  4 jul  2013 Desktop
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 30 jan  2008 Documents and Settings
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  4 aoû  2011 Dossier JVC
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 12 avr  2013 FOUND.000
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 13 avr  2013 FOUND.001
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 12 jui  2013 FOUND.002
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 12 jan  2014 FOUND.003
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 29 nov  2014 FOUND.004
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 15 avr 07:49 FOUND.005
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 15 avr 12:11 FOUND.006
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  0 30 jan  2008 IO.SYS
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 30 jan  2008 Intel
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  8 mar  2014 JM 50 Ans
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  0 30 jan  2008 MSDOS.SYS
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  47564  5 aoû  2004 NTDETECT.COM
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 24 mar  2014 Outlook Express
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  4 aoû  2013 PFS5HD_TMP
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 18 fév  2012 PL2008 (D)
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  4 jul  2013 Program Files
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  32768 30 jan  2008 Recycled
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 24 mar  2014 SMRTNTKY
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384  8 mai  2010 Softwarenetz
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 30 jan  2008 System Volume Information
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  49152 15 jan  2013 WINDOWS
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  133230 14 mai  2011 ZbThumbnail.info
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  212 18 mar  2013 boot.ini
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 24 fév  2008 gs
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  32768 18 sep  2009 html_french
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  251712  5 aoû  2004 ntldr
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  1585446912 17 avr 08:24 pagefile.sys
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 25 jan  2013 rsit
drwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  16384 11 avr  2008 spoolerlogs
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  86016  6 mar  2008 ~WRL0004.tmp
-rwxrwxrwx  1 roger-jeansegalin  staff  86016  7 mar  2008 ~WRL1018.tmp
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

Que donne un :

```
cat /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini
```


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

Last login: Mon Aug 24 11:47:08 on ttys000
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ cat /volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini
[boot loader]
timeout=30
default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS
[operating systems]
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\WINDOWS="Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel" /noexecute=optin /fastdetect


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

Excuse-moi Jeanjd63, je suis obligé de quitter la discussion...;je ne serai de retour qu'en fin d'après-midi.
Encore merci !!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

Toujours dans le terminal tu tapes :

```
/Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit   /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini
```
Et là tu modifies les 2 mots : partition(3) par partition(4)
Tu sauves et tu tentes de rebooter Windows.


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

Bonsoir et merci pour ta réponse de ce midi.
Je n'ai pas réussi, en recopiant la ligne que tu m'as envoyée, à ouvrir boot.ini
Le message était d'aller sur le document pour ouvrir l'autorisation.
Je suis donc allé dans le Finder, le volume DATAWIN, j'ai tapé boot.ini et j'ai dévérouillé le fichier.
je suis retourné dans terminal j'ai recopié ta ligne à nouveau et voici la réponse:
Last login: Mon Aug 24 19:25:14 on ttys001
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini ; exit;
/Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini: line 1: [boot: command not found
/Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini: line 3: syntax error near unexpected token `('
/Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini: line 3: `default=multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(3)\'INDOWS
logout

[Opération terminée]

Je n'ai donc pas la main pour modifier boot.ini
Désolé de te remettre à contribution!


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (24 Août 2015)

Donc tu fais :
sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini


----------



## yesoamalfi (24 Août 2015)

désespérément, je n'obtiens pas la main!
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$ sudo /Applications/TextEdit.app/Contents/MacOS/TextEdit /Volumes/DATAWIN/boot.ini
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$
macintosh:~ roger-jeansegalin$


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Août 2015)

Sinon arrives-tu à afficher boot.ini dans le finder ?
Si oui clic-droit puis ouvrir avec puis chercher Textedit et faire les modifications.


----------



## yesoamalfi (25 Août 2015)

Eureka!!
un GRAND MERCI !  ça fonctionne parfaitement et je suis heureux de retrouver Access avec lequel je développe quelques programmes.
Après quelques essais infructueux , j'ai pu ouvrir boot.ini à partir de finder et modifier partition(3) en partition(4).
Si tu me le permets, j'ai quelques soucis ( encore depuis yosemite) avec photos et iphotos qui ne s'aiment guère, mais je t'en parlerai plus tard.
Encore MILLE FOIS MERCI 
Bonne journée.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (25 Août 2015)

Super. Tu penseras à passer ton sujet en Résolu : http://forums.macg.co/help/bestanswer/


----------

